# Up the hill backwards



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Our 14 year old GSDx, Troidog, walks backwards up half of our stairs. She takes the first half frontwise then turns herself around on a narrow stair and continues butt first. Her sister hasn't attempted the stairs in two years.

I guess it works for her.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

That's funny! Shasta hasn't figured out how to turn around on the stairs yet so if she drops a toy part way down, the only way she can get back up is to go backwards! She looks so cute and funny when she's doing it...the careful paw placement is priceless!


----------



## Mika140 (Jan 8, 2011)

My vet was just telling me about a senior dog that always takes the stairs backwards....we were saying we'd love to see a video of it


----------

